# Bad few days



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Since I started antidepressants several weeks ago, the IBS symptoms had eased considerably. However, during the last few days and especially last night the symptoms suddenly flared up. Last night was one of the wort I have had with severe bloating, nausea, fuzzy head, extreme anxiety making it impossible to sleep, and sore burning legs. I have felt these symptoms for most of the day and it is quite overwhelming. I was still awake at 5.15 this morning so I am extremely exhausted.I dont know whether the ADs have stopped working, or its just a bad couple of days. It could also be the fact that I have not been careful with my diet.I am not looking forward to going to bed tonight.


----------



## Malc (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello HampshirebearI take antidepressants as well as various other things to try to control my IBS. As the weather has been so hot recently I have noticed that my legs are sore and my feet are burning, along with everything else this stops me getting to sleep. The last couple of nights I have stuck my feet under the cold bath tap and let it run for a few mintues, when I get into bed I find that it is easier to get to sleep. I know it sounds stupid but it may work.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Maybe talk to your doctor about it too. I've been put on antidepressants in the past and with the last one (Paxil) it took 2 1/2 months for the side effects to kick in so some of what you are going through could be a side effect of the medication.Good luck and hope you start getting some sleep soon


----------



## 15267 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had such a bad night, I can relate to not getting enough sleep, I had a bad anxiety attack the other night and could not go to sleep til about 7 in the morning, that was a very long and exhasting day at work


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I hope you're sleeping better now.I also have problems sleeping at the moment, and my legs and soles of my feet feel hot and burning, like I can't keep them still. I go to bed at 10:30, lie awake till 1am, then sleep on and off till 7am, when I have to get up for work. I also have nightmares, and wake up alternately thirsty and needing to pass water!I think my problem is partly the thought of facing work in the morning, I know that if I fall asleep I will soon have to get up and face the day. I also know that if I don't sleep I will be exhausted at work, which increases my anxiety and makes sleep even harder.


----------

